

Ask HN: Script/service for online form with webcam recording? - treelovinhippie

I'm looking to put together an online application form for an upcoming incubator program and would like to include a webcam recording (i.e. the user answers one of the questions by recording a short video).<p>Any ideas on what's out there?<p>Google tends to suck for finding anything these days.
======
ecesena
This was on HN a few days ago:
<http://cbrandolino.github.com/camvas_photobooth/>

